# something different



## Greedy (Mar 9, 2009)

I have alot of plane bits and pieces sitting around trying to get rid of some stuff. Now if its alloud id like to auction of some hard to get parts to the highest bidder or best swap of a model. I have two parts of a real nakajima 9 cylinder radial engine from ww2 it comes from a (jap) zero fighter wich the engine was recovered from a wreck. The zero was one of the fighters used to bomb darwin. The two items are a rocker arm with japenese symbols in good condition and a large inlet valve. I allso have some p51d parts as well.


----------



## 520516MA (Mar 9, 2009)

oh my god !!canyou get the dora's parts?that's cool 
i never see it before


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 9, 2009)

Greedy said:


> I have alot of plane bits and pieces sitting around trying to get rid of some stuff. Now if its alloud id like to auction of some hard to get parts to the highest bidder or best swap of a model. I have two parts of a real nakajima 9 cylinder radial engine from ww2 it comes from a (jap) zero fighter wich the engine was recovered from a wreck. The zero was one of the fighters used to bomb darwin. The two items are a rocker arm with japenese symbols in good condition and a large inlet valve. I allso have some p51d parts as well.



I have to talk with the other moderators on site but the policy is no auctions, selling and such. Trading was limited to models and such. I will see wht the rest say if they do not respond in person here. If people care to talk about it privately in private message I have no problem with it but for now I would say no bidding or auction. As far as trading goes then I would move this to the modeling section of the forum if the other moderators dont mind that. Since you would be trading parts for models. 

Thanks


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2009)

Agreed, before any selling or auctions are done on this site, permission is needed from us moderators. 

There are too many people who attempt to scam on this site. I am not saying you are so, but you can not just come into our site and use it for personal profit. 

You need to talk to us moderators first. Until then thread is closed.


----------

